# I couldn't resist-Am i crazy?



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=150306040375

With all the discounts available, it came out to a very reasonable price, methinks. I pick it up tomorrow. How does one heal a De Rosa/Merckx lugged steel disease? 

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

*Maybe A Little Crazy*

A late birthday present, that's how you can justify it. I'm sure your wife will understand.

At least you have a steady job and can afford it.

OOPS, too soon?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> A late birthday present, that's how you can justify it. I'm sure your wife will understand.
> 
> At least you have a steady job and can afford it.
> 
> OOPS, too soon?


Nice Zmud. Well the headhunter that I met with yesterday thought that I was the bee's knees, (whatever than means).

Maybe I will have to leave Sheriff Joe a message about the illegal immigrant that will be driving around Phoenix next week in a red Miata......

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll be on a pink De Rosa, easier to stop, harder to catch!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

I certainly can't comment.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> I certainly can't comment.


No, probably not. Probably too busy waiting for the Fedex truck.....

b21


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> No, probably not. Probably too busy waiting for the Fedex truck.....
> 
> b21



I have been wondering about their schedule.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> I have been wondering about their schedule.


Is this Canadian Christmas?? Apparently it is for you at least.  

b21


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> Is this Canadian Christmas?? Apparently it is for you at least.
> 
> b21


No.

Actually feeling very guilty, very .........................profligate.

Not a good feeling.

I wish I had known this was coming!

To make it worse. They send me an email on Monday saying " hey guess what we have for you?"

Then they send it ground transport, seemingly through Inuvik, Miami and possibly a detour through Shanghai.

Tracking number says the frame will arrive here on November 5!!!

I won't even be in town............................:mad2:


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

holy crap is that a good looking bike! I don't recall one so perfect. Please post pictures and a thorough comparative ride report detailing appearance, design, handling, road feel, descending, climbing and cornering performance. Just kidding. It's a 58cm, so if the guilt is a problem, pm me.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice! wish I had seen that one. I am within an hour of Concord. Looks to be in pristine shape, with tons of extras.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

jhamlin38 said:


> holy crap is that a good looking bike! I don't recall one so perfect. Please post pictures and a thorough comparative ride report detailing appearance, design, handling, road feel, descending, climbing and cornering performance. Just kidding. It's a 58cm, so if the guilt is a problem, pm me.


Well my other one that Zmudshark found for me IS perfect. Repaint at De Rosa. Here is a lousy pix right after the Tour De Scottsdale. Pearly white with a purplish hue in the Arizona sun. Have better wheels for it etc. Will post oix when I get back out there or maybe Zmud will before he steals it.

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

One more time -- 2Many's, b21's and, mine:


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> One more time -- 2Many's, b21's and, mine:


Yours is still the prettiest, Zmud. Course with you on it, a lot of the beauty is overshadowed.....

b21


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I think that was a complement, somewhat out of character for you. You must really be into the chocolate tonight.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well I picked it up this AM in Concord NH at the seller's shop. He is as nice a guy as the bike is beautiful, and he is the original owner, bought at Wheelworks (that's the red label you can see on the auction pix, I have to do something about that). Basically the one flaw on the top tube that was noted--that's it, the rest of the frame is perfect. The pearlescent blue/purple is beautiful. He included extra cassettes and an extra Ultegra/open pro wheelset. I am basically stunned and ONCE AGAIN in debt to Zmudshark who not only emailed me on the auction, but figured out how to get the live.com discount as well. Thanks Zmud, I don't care what Toomany says about you, you are the best!
While i prefer campy, the DA 8 spd is so good on the 7-11 that I am inclined to go with it for now. Probably a Regal saddle eventually. I will post pix when I can. A great day.

b21


----------

